# Long exposure photography



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice! Getting near the last page of that thread (page 112, e.g.), the posters discuss 10-minute long exposures of populated areas (highways, city streets) that produce an 'empty streets' effect, as the moving objects 'disappear' due to the exposure length.

Anyone know of a particular name for that effect / technique?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Anyone know of a particular name for that effect / technique?


The effect/technique has been known since very early photography when long exposures were a necessity due to low sensitivity of the various coated plates used in those days. It was also common much later in architectural photography when you needed to get rid of people from busy areas. I've never heard of an "official" name being applied to the technique.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Greenman said:


> here's an interesting thread on POTN (Photography on the Net) detailing and showcasing some long duration work using *welders glass as a neutral density filter...*


Pretty cool using welder's glass considering the cost of ND filters, thanks for the link.


----------

